# Banks



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

Do they let you transfer payment details if you have a loan. Eg want to go and work on Kuwait but also want to continue to pay loan instalments? If your residency here ends do they expect it all back in one lump sum?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It depends on the bank and your personal situation. I can't give you a fixed answer as it varies depending on amount outstanding, your income, if you will or can use the same bank in Kuwait and the bank itself. 

Standard practice is for a bank account to be frozen on receipt of a final salary payment (which will be marked thus) especially is someone has a loan. Payment is full is expected unless it can be demonstrated that the payments can be met.


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

So stupid question but, if an employer either sacks an employee or the employee resigns or the contract ends, what happens. If you visa expires who wins the conflict between bank and immigration? Do they hold you ransom in jail until the dent is paid?


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Midlifer said:


> So stupid question but, if an employer either sacks an employee or the employee resigns or the contract ends, what happens. If your visa expires or is cancelled who wins the conflict between bank and immigration? Do they hold you ransom in jail until the debt is paid?


Wow, my autocorrect is atrocious.


----------

